

21 lessons from Michael Jordan for entrepreneurs - lmalmanza
http://www.slideshare.net/lmalmanza/21-lessons-from-michael-jordan-for-entrepreneurs

======
32faction
I think this is a quote from Mark Cuban, but

"You can read all the literature on basketball, but you'll never get any good
if you don't shoot any hoops"

